#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Salaam Ladies, iemand genteresseerd in de volgende jurken, te huur of te koop.

## Hayat_

> Simpele dubai jurk, dit is een hele mooie stof, hy valt heel sierlijk en mooi naar beneden, de kraag heeft groote kraaltjes, bij de polsen ook, en ook het riempje,






> Nog een simpele jurk, is helaas niet te zien op de foto, heeft een klein sleepje, en steentjes over de hele jurk.






> Roze Mobra jurk, met bootnek, riem is bedekt met zilvere steentjes.






> Simpele caftan mooi getailleerd,






> fuschia takshita, nieuw uit 2013.. 2delig zie hier onder de onderkant en de riem






> aubergine caftan metroz,



/
te huur of te koop.

----------

